# The Latest Report on Windows98: New Error Codes Assigned



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

The Latest Report on Windows98: New Error Codes Assigned 

Winerr 000 - Unexpected Intelligent User Detected; Please Reload Everything 
Winerr 001 - Intimidation Failed; Attempting to Crash Repeatedly 
Winerr 002 - Erroneous Error; No Error Occurred (Yet) 
Winerr 003 - RAM Depleted; Annex Japan (Y/N)? 
Winerr 004 - Deluxe Error. Please Send $75 to Upgrade Your Error 
Winerr 005 - Long File Name Error; Tape Erased to Make Room for Filename 
Winerr 006 - Insufficient RAM to Crash Properly; Attempting Fake Crash 
Winerr 007 - Alphanumeric Sequence "OS2" Prohibited 
Winerr 008 - This License Has Expired; Please Purchase Another Copy 
Winerr 009 - Error Buffer Overflow; Too Many Errors 
Winerr 00A - Non-Microsoft Application Encountered 
Winerr 00B - Push Error; Removing Files to Make Room for Advertisement 
Winerr 00C - Windows Loaded Correctly This Time 
Winerr 00D - User Error; Lemming Not Found 
Winerr 00E - Open Standard Encountered; Attempting to Redmondize 
Winerr 00F - Reserved for Future Coding Errors 
Winerr 010 - Virus Error - Other Applications Will Be Closed Instead 
Winerr 011 - Orwell Not Found; You Must Use MSN 
Winerr 012 - Cash Underflow - Credit Card Number Will Be Assimilated 
Winerr 013 - Keyboard Error; User Must Learn to Slow Down 
Winerr 014 - User Error; Reading License Agreement Mandatory to Continue 
Winerr 015 - Error Message Deleted 
Winerr 016 - Expected Error Did Not Occur; Attempting to Restart Error Sequence 
Winerr 017 - Multitasking Attempted; System Confused 
Winerr 018 - Network Error - Your Crash Will Be Replicated to All Stations 
Winerr 019 - Freedom-of-Choice Error; Select a Microsoft Browser To Continue 
Winerr 01A - Insult Detected -- Your Bill Gates Joke Will Be Deleted 
Winerr 01B - Error Removing Temp File; a Permanent File Will Be Substituted 
Winerr 01C - Wrong Disk Formatted. Sorry About That. 
Winerr 01D - Mandatory Error Inserted to Meet Error Quota 
Winerr 01E - Please Insert Your Favorite Error Here 
Winerr 01F - Error In Progress; Please Wait.... 
Winerr 020 - Unknown Error Occurred But Was Lost. Windows Will Try To Remember 
Winerr 021 - Error Parsing Error List; Please Wait For Next Error 
Winerr 022 - Upgrade Error; Please Format Your Drive And Reload Everything


----------

